# مشروع قرية سياحية



## ابتهال (2 مارس 2006)

قمت باختيار مشروع تخرجى قرية سياحية 
برجاء من لديه مشاريع مماثلة ارسالها 
ومن لديه اى معلومات عن قرية مارينا بورت ان يرسلها لرغبتى فى عمل القرية على جزيرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر:84:


----------



## معماريون (2 مارس 2006)

هل الجزيره صناعيه ام جزيره بحريه ممكن نتعرف على الموقع


----------



## عبير حسن (3 مارس 2006)

انا اخترت مشروع تخرجى نفس المشروع وطلبت المساعدة كثيييرا ولم يساعدنى احد او دلنى على موقع يمكن الاستفادة منه 
ارجوووووووو منكم المساعدة


----------



## معماريون (3 مارس 2006)

فندق ميرامار شيراتون- مصر


----------



## معماريون (3 مارس 2006)




----------



## أروى (3 مارس 2006)

انا اخترت مشروع مدرسة ثانوى خاص برجاء من لديه مشاريع مماثلة ارسالها 
أو أى معلومات خاصة بالمدارس الثانوى الخاص
لكم جزيل الشكر 
أروى


----------



## صفى الرحمن (4 مارس 2006)

اريد اى مشاريع عن القرى الحرفية


----------



## abod1976 (4 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي و لا تحرمنا


----------



## عبير حسن (4 مارس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخى العزيز


----------



## ابتهال (4 مارس 2006)

شكرا معماريون على هذة المساعدة 
مشروعى على جزيرة طبيعية بداخل بحيرة قارون 
لدى سؤال هل هذا الفندق مبنى على جزيرة (ميرامار شيراتون ) ام على ارض عادية
وهل هو فندق فقط ام فندق بداخل قرية سياحية
شكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

اختي العزيزه ابتهال ...وجدت لك قريه سياحية اعجبني تصميمها ارفقتها لك لعلها تفيدك


----------



## ابتهال (4 مارس 2006)

شكرا على المساعدة حل ممتاز جدا لارض صعبة 
شكرا جزيلا 
ارجو ان كان لديك او لدى اى صديق اخر المزيد من المعلومات والمشاريع المماثلة ان يرسلها ولكم جزيل الشكر
شكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

نسيت ان اذكر لكي اختي الكريمه ان هذا التصميم قام به المهندس احمد ميتو ...وذلك حتي لا نجحف حقه في الثناء والتقدير ورجوع الحق الي اصحابه وان شاء الله سؤافيكي بمزيد من القري السياحيه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

اختي الكريمه ابتهال ...اليكي قرية سياحيه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

اليكي المزيد....وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 مارس 2006)

وهذا هو الموقع العام


----------



## فرج محمد مسعود (4 مارس 2006)

[frame=4 70]الأخوة المعماريون وعاشق حب رسول الله لكم جزيل والتقدير على هذة الرسومات والمشاريع التي يستفيد منها الجميع [/frame] .


----------



## ابتهال (10 مارس 2006)

مساقط وواجهات غاية فى الجمال.........شكرا جزيلا على هذة المساعدة وشكرا لكل من ساهم فى مساعدتى.........
الموقع العام الذى قمت بارساله بدون علمى ن المعمارى العظيم احمد ميتو هو من قام بتصميمه ينم على ان من قام بهذا التصميم انسان متميز جدا وليس فقط فى الحل الجميل لارض صعبة ولكنه حل بطريقة فنية واؤكد لكم ان اى انسان لا يعرف بفن العمارة عندما يرى هذا التصميم سيعلم انه من تصميم استاذ ومعمارى وفنان عظيم..........


----------



## مهندسة ديكور مكبلة (10 مارس 2006)

*اتمنى ان تفيدك هذه الموقع*

هذه المواقع عن قرى سياحية استعنت بها في بحثي الذي قدمته عن القرى السياحية واتمنى ان يفيدك بالقليل​ 
هذه المواقع عن منتجعات سياحية اجنبية مثل استراليا وهاواي وبورتوريكو ...الخ​ 
http://www.aruba-lacabana.com/​http://www.kelownavacationrental.com/resort.htm​http://www.hondurasrealestate.net/developments/ptp/index.html​http://www.sonoranseacondo.com/aboutbellasirena.php​http://www.lembehresort.com/resortlayout.html​http://www.wifle.org/conference2001/palm_springs_riviera_resort.htm​http://www.parrot-tree.net/photo15.htm​http://www.pimalai.com/accom.html​http://www.trinitylinks.com/resort-layout.htm​http://www.bananafansea.com/hotel_promotions.php​http://www.cabovillasbeachresort.com/bfp.html​http://www.costalinda-aruba.com/resort/rslayout.shtml​http://www.lakehumeresort.com.au/accommodation/resortmap.htm​http://www.australianshortholidays.com.au/details/Sails%20Resort%20-%20Golden%20Beach,%20Caloundra.htm​

وللأسف لم استطيع ان اجد الكثير من المواقع العربية أو المصرية​ 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Packages-g297555-Vacation-Package-Discount-oa10-Sharm_el_Sheikh_Red_Sea_and_Sinai.html​http://www.cpas-egypt.com/​http://www.cpas-egypt.com/​ 
http://www.tourinvest.com.eg/LoulyH.htm​


وهذا موقع لحسن فتحي قد يفيدك من حيث طرز العمارة البيئية ​http://www.hassanfathy.50megs.com/sites-a.html​


واتمنى لكي التوفيق​


مهندسة ديكور مكبلة​


----------



## عبير حسن (10 مارس 2006)

اشكركم جدا على هذا المجهود الجبار
ارجو ان تلقوا نظرة على هذا المنتجع السياحى ( منتجع سيرينا بيتش (موفنيك القصير) فى مصر) وتقولولى رأيكم
واللى عنده معلومات تانية عنه انا فى الانتظار


----------



## عبير حسن (10 مارس 2006)

دى الصورة التانية


----------



## عبير حسن (10 مارس 2006)

دى التالتة :77: :77:


----------



## عبير حسن (10 مارس 2006)

الرابعة والأخيرة :77: :77:


----------



## عبير حسن (10 مارس 2006)

شوفوهم وقولولى رأيكم


----------



## ابتهال (12 مارس 2006)

شكرا للمهندسة المكبلة على هذة المواقع ساقوم بفتحها وان شاء اللة تفيدنى وتفيد الجميع
وشكرا عبير حسن على هذة القرية تصميم رائع اعجبنى التفاعل مع البيئة واستخدام مواد بناء محلية


----------



## mohamed aseer (16 أبريل 2006)

مش عارف اشكر ازاى كل من قدم معلومات عن مشاريع او مواقع
حقيقى مشكورين و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (27 أبريل 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

واحب اني اولكم ان عندي بالفعل العديد من القري السياحية ولكن للاسف مش عارفة انزلها لكم فمن يريدها يرسل لي الاميل الخاص به عبر رسالة خاصة وسارسلها له وياريت لو حد منكم اخذها وعارف طريقة تنزيلها ينزلها ليفيد الاخرون 

وشكرا


----------



## smart designer (27 أبريل 2006)

أختي الكريمة :
يوجد لدي مشاريع طلبة متميزين من دفعتي وانا طالب تخرج وراح أرسلك بعض هذه المشاريع وانشاله تفيدك .
وفي مجله أسمها مجلة معمار ممتازه وفيها مشاريع قري سياحية كثيرة راح تستفيدين منها كثير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (27 أبريل 2006)

ابتهال جزيتي خيرا اتيح لنا رؤية وتعلم الكثير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (27 أبريل 2006)

عفوا شكرا لكل المشاركين


----------



## حنون (28 أبريل 2006)

أهنى الاخت ابتهال على هذا المشروع الجميل


----------



## Mosaad (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
موضوع رائع جدا. جدا .... ومفيد للغاية.


----------



## م / رانية (1 يونيو 2006)

انا فعلاً محتاجة إلى تصميم قرية سياحية لجزيرة في وسط الماء ياريت من يستطيع مساعدتي أن يفعل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hozza (2 يونيو 2006)

اية رأيك تشوفى جزيرة النخلة اللى فى الامارات وطريقة التصميم فيها ؟....


----------



## م / رانية (3 يونيو 2006)

ياريت لو اشوف جزيرة النخلة لو في أي معلومات أو موقع استطيع من خلاله ان ارها


----------



## ابتهال (16 يونيو 2006)

اولا اشكر كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع سواء بالرأى او بارسال مشاريع .....
ثانيا اعتذر عن عدم ردى على الزملاء لالنشغالى فى مشروع التخرج.....
واستكمالا لهذا الموضوع اولا انا بحثت كثيرا عن مشاريع قرى فى وسط الماء ولم اجد الا قليلا جدا والتصميم يكون غير واضح.....
وبعد انهاء مشروعى باذن اللة سوف ارسلها وسارسل لكم مشروعى.....
ولكن عندى مشكلة هى انى لا اعرف ان اظهر مشروعى واريد ان اظهرة الوان ميه وانا لست خبيرة بها واخاف ان تكون اول تجربة اظهار لى هى مشروع تخرجى.........حيث ان اظهارى المعتاد كان الوان خشب او يوكن.....وكان بيطلع حلو بس بالنسبة لمشروع عادى اما مشروع التخرج فمختلف وطبعا الاظهار علية عامل على ايضاح الفكرة وعلى التقدير.....
اعمل اية مش عارفة ...........
اتجرىء وافنش مشروعى بنفسى ولا اعمل اية..........
ارجو الاقتراح


----------



## روميروالمصرى (17 يونيو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع بصراحة امتياز للكل


----------



## م / رانية (17 يونيو 2006)

يا أختي توكلي على الله وفنشي مشروعك بنفسك مع طلب بعض المساعدة من الأصدقاء أو الدكاترة المشرفين على المشروع في ما يقف في طريقك
وصدقيني بإذن الله سيكون المشروع رائع، وربنا يوفقك


----------



## شنكوتي (6 يوليو 2006)

الاخت ابتهال موضوع موفق اتمن لك التوفيق يوجد مشروع الشبيلي بورت في مدينة الخبر في المملكة العربية السعودية وهو مشروع اكثر من رائع لكن لم يأخذ حقة اعلامياً سوف احاول في القريب العاجل ان اوفر اكبر قدر من المعلومات عنة


----------



## ابتهال (9 يوليو 2006)

وعدتكم بانى سارسل مشروع تخرجى فى هذا المنتدى ولكن المشروع saved as jpg ومساحتة اكبر من الماحة المتاحة ومش عارفة ابعتة ممكن المساعدة تقولولى ابعتة ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!:4: :81: :4: :81: :69:


----------



## cad for all (11 يوليو 2006)

سوف ارفق لكي صور من مشاريع تخرج خاصه بالقري السياحيه قمت بعملها في القريب العاجل بأذن الله
ولكن الفايل تقيل شويه


----------



## cad for all (12 يوليو 2006)

انا بجد موش عارف ابعت الفايل 
الصور تقيله يا ريت حد يقولي علي حل للموضوع ده


----------



## ابتهال (13 يوليو 2006)

*طلب من ادارة المنتدى*

رجاء...
عايزة ابعت ملف مساحتة كبيرة عن المساحة المتاحة كيف يمكننى ان ارسلة 
حاولت ارسلة لكن مش نافع..........
ارجو المساعدة.....:18: :18: :72: :71: :17:


----------



## SONSON (27 سبتمبر 2006)

متشلش هم المشروع دة عندى وهمى فوق الخيال وبة دراسات شاملة وبارخص الاسعار لوعيزة اتصل بى على XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## zoubir (4 يناير 2007)

عمارة محلية تطبق مبدأ الأطالة والمعاصرة


----------



## beeto (3 مارس 2007)

الموضوع رائع ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## great fence (2 أكتوبر 2007)

وفقتم لكل خير و جزيتم عنا خيرا

المشاريع على مستوى من الجودة وفقنا و اياكم للافضل
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## امير ضهير (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع قديم منذ العام 2006 وقد رفعه احد الاخوة 

وقد طلبت الاخ صاحبة الموضوع طريقة لرفع مشروعها لكن احد لم يجبها لذلك سأفعل انا ذلك ولا ادري ان كانت ما زالت هنا اولا .

لرفع الملفات والصور يمكن زيارة المواقع التالية

لرفع الصور اليك الرابط التالي 
http://www.alhnuf.com/up/index.htm

بعد الرفع قومي بلصق الرابط هنا او وضعها كصورة


----------



## jatli33 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

baraka allah fik ya akhi


----------



## فافيتو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا*

انا كتير بشكركم على هذه الجهود فعلا رائع:77: :77: :77:


----------



## enjmido (9 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع رائع مشكور على المجهود


----------



## eng_roro4a (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مجهود ممتاز فعلا 
ربنا يوفقك:77: :20:


----------



## hasanat75 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## sasy0o0o (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ عاشق حب رسول الله الصورر تحفة فنية 
وخصوصا الصورة اللى قبل القرية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يزن العرابي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا حب رسول الله ...............
وانا ايضا أريد المزيد من اجل دراسه تحليليه و قد ارفقت وموضوع يتحدث بابتفصيل ارجو قراءته و مساعدتي


----------



## محمد ظاهر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*تعليق محمد ظاهر*

اخي يزن العرابي لم يكن موجودا عند طرح المشروع من قبل مدرس المادة لذالك نحن لا نريد قرية سياحية و انما نريد استراحة بسيطة سياحية في منطقة جبلية لذلك نريد استراحة سياحية


----------



## toto_eng1945 (1 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعه انا محتار جدا انا اخر سنه ومشروع التخرج بتاعى فاحت جدا قريه سياحيه على هضبه وحوليه شاليهات فى مستويات مختلفه 3مستويات وهتكون القريه دى متوصله بمينا على النيل عن طريق التلفريك انا عايز تخطيط مبادى للموقع بس مش عارف اعمله ازاى شكرا


----------



## يمن اعمار (10 فبراير 2009)

------------------->>


----------



## sosoooooooooo (15 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sosoooooooooo (15 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sosoooooooooo (15 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## vip_arch (16 مارس 2009)

انا راح ارسل الك المشروع بكل مافية اوتوكاد ومذكرة نظرية وصور ولكن على الايميل لاني لا اريد ان ينتشر المشروع لان احد زملائي يستفيد منه الان في مشروع تخرجه ولا اريد ان اضره ولك جزيل الشكر
[email protected]


----------



## YUGARTEN (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## كيندة سويد (28 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## يزن العرابي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي ممكن استفيد من مشروعك لان انا مطلوب مني توسعه مشروع قريه سياحيه ..............فأريد ان استفيد من المعالجات التي قمت بها و المشاكل التي واجهت واكون ممتن لك اخي وهذا ايميلي [email protected]


----------



## يزن العرابي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا اختي على هذه المواقع


----------



## etshsmile (7 ديسمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ياسمينايا (28 فبراير 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

شي جميل جدا


----------



## عمرو محمد شكرى (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## منى شوقى (1 أبريل 2010)

فين المشروع


----------



## منى شوقى (1 أبريل 2010)

المشروع فين


----------



## مؤيد حمزة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزالك الله عنا الف خير وحسنة


----------



## engrahaf (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر للجميع


----------

